# Puretec Root Quota aktivieren



## Sir Robin (9. Juni 2003)

Hallo,

standardmäßig ist ja bei einem 1&1 Rootserver kein Quota aktiviert...wie aktiviere ich das?

(danke Lightbox )


----------



## Martin Schaefer (9. Juni 2003)

Standardmäßig ist beim Root-Server von 1&1 mit Confixx Pro das Quota deaktiviert bzw. die Ausgabe falsch. So wirds aktiviert: 

1. quotaoff -a 

dann 

2. quotacheck -uva 

bzw.: 

2. quotacheck -uvma 

danach dann 

3. quotaon -a 

Wenn du dir danach mit "repquota -a" die Quotas korrekt anzeigen lassen kannst, musst du noch dafür sorgen, dass das Quota beim Booten automatisch aktiviert wird 

4. chkconfig -f quota on 


Eventuell musst du danach die Quotas vom Confixx nochmal aktualisieren lassen: 

z.B. in der MySQL-Konsole mit: 

mysql -p 
Passwort eingeben 
USE confixx; 
UPDATE kunden SET quota=1; 
UPDATE ftp SET quota=1; 
UPDATE pop3 SET quota=1; 
UPDATE allgemein SET quota=1; 

Zum Schluss noch das confixx_counterscript.pl ausführen. 
Jetzt die Werte nochmal mit repquota angucken.

Gruß
lightbox


----------

